# Superior HDR



## poker_jake (May 6, 2012)

Some HDRs from the other morning. Still trying to get the hang of it and getting a natural look.


----------



## Trever1t (May 6, 2012)

How many frames, what EV apart? What processing? While these have great potential the forground is really under-exposed, not quite HDR.


----------



## poker_jake (May 6, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> How many frames, what EV apart? What processing? While these have great potential the forground is really under-exposed, not quite HDR.



7 frames, 1 stop apart. The rocks are jet black in color (except the third one, the little rocks are a dark rust) so it's tough to judge. Any tips greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bynx (May 6, 2012)

If you are still trying to get the hang of it why is this called Superior HDR? These arent bad. In fact the first one is really good. I like the light coming through the wave. But I wouldnt exactly call them superior. It took me a minute to figure out you werent referring to  Lake Superior.
Aahh, dark rocks at night. Well thats another story. Difficult lighting conditions. You did well.


----------



## poker_jake (May 6, 2012)

Bynx said:


> If you are still trying to get the hang of it why is this called Superior HDR? These arent bad. In fact the first one is really good. I like the light coming through the wave. But I wouldnt exactly call them superior. It took me a minute to figure out you werent referring to  Lake Superior.



lol, it is Lake Superior


----------



## Bynx (May 6, 2012)

hahahaha well then well played.


----------



## Trever1t (May 6, 2012)

what is your edit process? 

I've been using 5 frames +1,+2,-1,-2, 0 with pretty satisfactory result. I am by no means experienced in HDR. What is your conversion process with the RAW files?


----------



## poker_jake (May 6, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> what is your edit process?
> 
> I've been using 5 frames +1,+2,-1,-2, 0 with pretty satisfactory result. I am by no means experienced in HDR. What is your conversion process with the RAW files?



I process the RAWS in ACR minimally, then combine using photoshop CS5 HDR.


----------



## poker_jake (May 6, 2012)

Here's a quick redo of shot 1 using only 2 exposures and dodging the foreground a little:


----------



## brush (May 6, 2012)

I'm sure this is a really dumb question, but I don't know much about HDR so I've got to ask...how do you freeze the waves like a single frame? the water would have to look completely different in each of your exposures, right?


----------



## fokker (May 6, 2012)

You know, just because it's HDR doesn't mean you can't still have anything black in the photo. Trying to make something that is black in reality look some weird shade of grey in a photo just because its HDR doesn't make a lot of sense to me.


----------



## Bynx (May 6, 2012)

Even if a rock is pure black, if its covered with water there will be reflections and while its black, it will reflect with a lot of shades of gray, even white. So it would be nice to see some of that detail.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 7, 2012)

As said by others, all seem underexposed.


----------



## vipgraphx (May 7, 2012)

I will go in a different direction with this - Except for the third one. 1 2 and 4 I like. I like the darkness that is there. I like the processing  as to me it gives it a painting like look. The water has life and I feel it especially in 1 and 4. 

I would not mind a bump in warmth and saturation but, I like the way these came out. If the processing was more realistic then I would say yeah needs more detail in the dark areas but since it looks more like a painting then I think why not let their be black.....


----------



## Bynx (May 7, 2012)

The darks have been lightened just a little.


----------



## poker_jake (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the comments, and Bynx that edit looks good


----------



## Bynx (May 7, 2012)

Thats a great shot Jake. A wall hanger for sure.


----------



## poker_jake (May 7, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Thats a great shot Jake. A wall hanger for sure.



Thanks, just ordered a 10x15 on gatorboard so we'll see


----------



## slackercruster (May 7, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## poker_jake (May 7, 2012)

slackercruster said:


> WOW!



lol, I hope in a good way


----------



## Carny (May 7, 2012)

brush said:


> I'm sure this is a really dumb question, but I don't know much about HDR so I've got to ask...how do you freeze the waves like a single frame? the water would have to look completely different in each of your exposures, right?



I want to know this too


----------



## brush (May 12, 2012)

Carny said:


> brush said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure this is a really dumb question, but I don't know much about HDR so I've got to ask...how do you freeze the waves like a single frame? the water would have to look completely different in each of your exposures, right?
> ...



I still want to know this too.   Come on Jake, don't leave us hangin'...


----------



## rexbobcat (May 12, 2012)

brush said:


> Carny said:
> 
> 
> > brush said:
> ...



I know some people overlay a piece of one of the exposures over the part that has ghosting.
Some programs also have de-ghosting features. I've found that they don't always do a great job though. Especially on clouds and water.


----------



## Bynx (May 12, 2012)

Au contrair mon ami. Photomatix does a great job on deghosting. Ive used it on people, trees, clouds, and water. It surprises me every time. We are talking 4.1 or 4.2 versions.


----------

